# 1/48 H2X radome measurements?



## Bad-Karma (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi All, 

I got a 3d printer for Christmas and would like to make an attempt at printing a 1/48 radome to put on my Revell B17 instead of the belly turret. Does anyone happen to have the dimensions of either the real thing or the 1/48 resin model from blackbird models? Any detailed pictures of the real thing? I can find quite a few on B17's from a distance but it's hard to get a sense of the details. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

